# Pics. of the Portland LRM Show



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I know someone has to have pics.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

where the pics at???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I talked to one guy who said he was going. He said he was going to post pics so they should be up soon.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 09:55 AM~8483611
> *I talked to one guy who said he was going. He said he was going to post pics so they should be up soon.
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 10:07 AM~8483718
> *thanks
> *


Its going to be ok homie. You dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 10:09 AM~8483747
> *Its going to be ok homie. You dont have anything to worry about.
> *


Thanks man......... Lil PHX keeps on textin me that 2 d grave is diggin a grave for itself, he is going to stick 2 d grave in his coffin(tank) .
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 10:18 AM~8483852
> *Thanks man......... Lil PHX keeps on textin me that 2 d grave is diggin a grave for itself, he is going to stick 2 d grave in his coffin(tank) .
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Is he mad cause you keep saying your going to be the next TOTY? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 10:21 AM~8483877
> *Is he mad cause you keep saying your going to be the next TOTY?  :dunno:
> *



nah! we are cool n shit but alot of people keep tellin me that it might be between us


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i forgot about this show. we need pics.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

hers some.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks like we have another trike of the year contender.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:27 AM~8484415
> *looks like we have another trike of the year contender.....
> *


Where? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 01:30 PM~8484443
> *Where?  :dunno:
> *



JUST MESSING WITH DROPEM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8484495
> *JUST MESSING WITH DROPEM
> *


Its MR. Drop'em to you. I just got off the phone with Lil PHX he said that not to worry cause im from TEXAS n that texas is holding it down for 2007, n that he could keep up with TEXAS.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8484533
> *Its MR. Drop'em to you. I just got off the phone with Lil PHX he said that not to worry cause im from TEXAS n that texas is holding it down for 2007, n that he could keep up with TEXAS.
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 01:45 PM~8484533
> *Its MRS. Drop'em to you. I just got off the phone with Lil PHX he said that not to worry cause im from TEXAS n that texas is holding it down for 2007, n that he could keep up with TEXAS.
> *



MY BAD..... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like someone's on LA nutz


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:47 AM~8484546
> *HOW CAN I JOIN EXCLUSIVE YALL GUYS ARE THE BEST IN TEXAS n YALL HAVE CHAPTERS EVERYWHERE NOW I WOULD LIKE TO START A HOUSTON CHAPTER..... :biggrin:
> *


You are not EXCLUSIVE Material. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8484586
> *You are not EXCLUSIVE Material. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ....BUT CAN I JOIN LEGIONS....
> *




I THOUGHT YOU WERE EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE........ :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:53 AM~8484603
> * EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE I WILL GET ON MY KNEES AND KISS YOU FEET N REC'S TOO PLEASE LET ME JOIN IM SO LONELY N YALL GUYS ARE THE BOMB........ :0
> *


Thanks man, I appreciate everything yo have said, but like I said can you really keep up with us.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 01:59 PM~8484635
> *Thanks man, I appreciate everything yo have said, but like I said can you really keep up with us.
> *




YOUR FUNNY.......SEE YOU IN FREDRICKSBURGH THIS WEEKEND.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:53 AM~8484603
> *EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE! COME ON GUY LET ME JOIN I WILL GET ON KNEES AND BOW TO KISS YALL FEET, ILL EVEN CLEAN YALLS BIKES, IF YALL LET ME RIDE WITH EXCLUSIVE, I PROMISE LL TRY TO KEEP UP WITH YALL........ :0
> *



Let me think about it son, what bike is yours,................never mind the purple one that my boy SIC painted. Only cause SIC painted it you may have a good chance gettin in. Call me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 12:00 PM~8484649
> *YOUR FUNNY.......SEE YOU IN FREDRICKSBURGH THIS WEEKEND.......
> *



Koo. What time are you going to head over there? Im leaving here on Friday I have family there n its a 7 hour trip for me


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> *CE 707 Posted Today, 12:48 PM
> looks like someone's on LA nutz
> *


maybe he was from la..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Aug 6 2007, 02:00 PM~8484649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody showing at armadillo this weekend?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8484740
> *nobody showing at armadillo this weekend?
> *


REC might go to that one. I have to keep my commitment to PROPHECY C.C. they invited me for some MENUDO bro. Sorry maybe next time.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 02:04 PM~8484692
> *Koo. What time are you going to head over there? Im leaving here on Friday I have family there n its a 7 hour trip for me
> *




sunday early in the morning.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 12:28 PM~8484856
> *sunday early in the morning.......
> *



Austin to that Burg is only what 3 hours if not less


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ya not that far away..........maybe only 2 hours.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 09:52 PM~8484586
> *You are not EXCLUSIVE Material. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 12:33 PM~8484894
> *:0
> *


 :0 you arent either hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 10:34 PM~8484909
> *:0  I'm not  either but can I join Rollerz?  :happysad: *




:uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 10:21 AM~8483877
> *Is he mad cause you keep saying your going to be the next TOTY?  :dunno:
> *


I don't get mad bro!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8485053
> *I don't get mad bro!
> *



:roflmao: ok I'll remember that next time you've had 6 Coronas in you trying to put a bike together at 10 PM the night before setup :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8484533
> *Its MR. Drop'em to you. I just got off the phone with Lil PHX he said that not to worry cause im from TEXAS n that texas is holding it down for 2007, n that he could keep up with TEXAS.
> *


internet tuff guy!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 6 2007, 10:53 PM~8485065
> *internet tuff guy!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



Internet Gangsta


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 12:46 PM~8485006
> *:uh:
> *



:machinegun:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8485065
> *Mr. Drop'em is the best there is n the BEST there ever will be I would like to be like him when I get a little bit taller*



hahahahahahaahhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahhahahaha.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 01:14 PM~8485270
> *:roflmao:
> 
> He wishes he was a little bit taller, he wishes he was a baller, he wishes he had a girl if he did he would call her, he wishes he had a rabbit and a hat and a bat and a 6'4" father....  :roflmao:
> *


I just got of the phone with him, he is reading all this shit we are typing about him,


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

..............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8485357
> *Good
> *



He's at work under his bosses desk wearing a tie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.........................


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

heres a couple pics from my crew


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)

does anyone know were i can find who won 1st,2nd,3rd place ? like a list somewhere that i can see? for the show?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8485357
> *Good
> *


Get off your knees Tony!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.................


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 03:43 PM~8486492
> *No wonder you wore your courderoy tie, trying to make an impression on your boss.  That's why you wore the pants with the reinforced knee patches?  :dunno:
> *


Ya my boss is a female!!! But you wouldn"t know about that Tony you 40 year old virgin!!! :cheesy: Scared to go to the strip club in houston!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up B!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

......................


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> was this the only 26 inch there?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 6 2007, 09:24 PM~8484400
> *hers some.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like another Killazone creation?  Nice lookin bike.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

my sons 
he got third in full


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8485053
> *I don't get mad bro!
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 6 2007, 11:24 AM~8484400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 3rd place best of show. 2nd place full custom, best body mods..  :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 8 2007, 10:16 AM~8501048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Got any good pics of the forks? Post them up. I wanna see


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 8 2007, 03:16 AM~8501048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the girl 2 the right looks like a dude


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 9 2007, 12:52 AM~8505794
> *the girl 2 the right looks like a dude
> *



dude look like a lady? :dunno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Aug 8 2007, 02:52 PM~8505794
> *the girl 2 the right looks like a dude
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

he is right man look at her (him) she looks like a shemale :barf: :around:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 12:45 PM~8523063
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is this bike where my old parts went to?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 9 2007, 02:27 AM~8506352
> *he is right man look at her (him) she looks like a shemale :barf:  :around:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Aug 10 2007, 03:05 PM~8523224
> *Is this bike where my old parts went to?
> *


no what parts were those the con.kit, forks,.....they went on a kandy blue one I got too!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 05:59 PM~8524221
> *no what parts were those the con.kit, forks,.....they went on a kandy blue one I got too!
> *


what do you think of this red one???I havent got no props or opinions????

kandybrandywine ,real gold leaf and ostrich and suede!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 05:02 PM~8524243
> *what do you think of this red one???I havent got no props or opinions????
> 
> kandybrandywine ,real gold leaf and ostrich and suede!!!!
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

can someone email me a pic of the blue trike? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why?
its notthing that special its simple


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 12 2007, 06:58 PM~8534057
> *why?
> its notthing that special its simple
> *


Doesn't it have some kind of cut out things on the wheels? That's what I wanted to look at


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice boobs


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 02:45 PM~8523063
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

THAT IS HORRIBLE THERE IS NOTHING ON THIS BIKE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Aug 22 2007, 09:13 AM~8613318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like these forks who did them? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------

